# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Սառնարաններ տան համար

## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ պետք է սառնարան գնեմ տան համար, ինչ սառնարաններ խորհուրդ կտաք: Որ ֆիրմաների սառնարաններն են լավը: Խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում խոսենք սառնարանների որակի, գնի և խանութների մասին: Եվ ինչպիսի պայմաններով կարելի է սառնարան գնել վարկով:

----------

murmushka (06.02.2011), Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## murmushka

ինձ էլ է այդ հարցը շաաաաաաաատ հուզում, կսպասեմ խորհուրդներին

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ կտամ շրջել կենցաղային տեխնիկայի խանութներում, տեսն էլ թե ինչ կա չկա: 

Խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադրություն դարձնել որ սառնարանը լինի

1. no-frost,
2. սառցարանը լինի ներքևում, սառնարանը՝ վերևում
3. սառցարանն ու սառնարանն ունենան առանձին ղեկավարում

Մնացած խաղալիքներն՝ ըստ ճաշակի և գնի  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011), murmushka (06.02.2011), Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

Ձայնալարի ասած 2-րդ կետի պահով. նույն տարողության սառնարանը՝ սառցարանը ներքևում նվազագույնը 50.000 ավելի թանկ է։ Դրան գումարած, հստակ բաժանված են հատվածների, ու շատ դեպքերում մեծ կտորներ չի լինում դնել էդ բաժիններում։ Սա էլ ի նկատի ունեցի։

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011), murmushka (06.02.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), VisTolog (16.12.2011), Ձայնալար (06.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

Մեր տունը երկու տեսակից էլ կա, բայց եթե ես կոնկրետ մեկի հնարավորություն ունենայի կընտրեի նենց, որ սառնարանը ներքևը լինի`



Շատ ավելի հարմար է տեղավորման առումով, ավելի կոկիկ, ավելի շատ բան ես խցկում, հետո ինչ-որ ձմեռվա համար բաներ սառացնելու համար էլ ավելի հարմար է դա:
Գինը ռեալ չէր տերբերվում ինչքան հիշում եմ :Think:

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011), Ariadna (06.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

Մի կարևոր բան էլ մոռացա. ուշադիր կլինես, որ դարակները ապակուց չլինեն։ Տեսքից կարող ա սիրուն լինի, բայց ընդհանրապես պրակտիկ չի, կոտրվելու հավանականությունն էլ մեծ։

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011), Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Մի կարևոր բան էլ մոռացա. ուշադիր կլինես, որ դարակները ապակուց չլինեն։ Տեսքից կարող ա սիրուն լինի, բայց ընդհանրապես պրակտիկ չի, կոտրվելու հավանականությունն էլ մեծ։


բայց չէի ասի թե պրակտիկ չի,ի՞նչ առումով պիտի ապակին պրակտիկ չլինի,ի՞նչ տարբերություն ապակի է թե ինչ է պրակտիկության տեսակետից…մեկ էլ կոտրվելու մասին, եթե որակով սառնարան ա,նորմալ երկրի արտադրության, ամուր ապակիներ են տեղադրում, ու քիչ եմ հանդիպել,որ կոտրված լինեն, մենք էլ ենք օգտագործում արդեն քանի տարի, ու ոչ մի կոտրվածք :Smile:

----------

Safaryan (06.02.2011), Արշակ (06.02.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

Սառնարանի մնացած պարամետրերին նայելուց առաջ, նախ պարզեք, թե ձեր խոհանոցում ինչքա՞ն տեղ ունեք սառնարանի համար։ Դե բարձրության սահմանափակում հիմնականում չի լինում, որովհետև դժվար թե սառնարանի գլխին այլ կահույք նախատեսած լինես։ Խորությունը հիմնականում 60 սմ է լինում, բայց ավելի մեծ խորությամբ սառնարաններ էլ են լինում։ Մի խոսքով, սովորաբար գլխավորը սառնարանի լայնությունն է. նախորոք չափեք ձեր խոհանոցում ունեցած հնարավորությունը։

Սառեցման մեխանիզմները լինում են no Frost ու կաթիլային, կաթիլայինի դեպքում սառնարանը մի քանի ամիսը մեկ պետք է անջատել հալացնել, իսկ no Frost–ի դեպքում սառույց չի գոյանում, հետևաբար դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա։  no Frost–ի դեպքում սննդամթերքը միշտ պետք է պահել փակ վիճակում, քանի որ սառեցումը կատարվում է օդի սառը հոսքի միջոցով, որի արդյունքում բաց ուտելիքը չորանում է։ Բայց դե կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում սառնարանում ուտելիքը արժի պահել փակ վիճակում, նենց որ դա թերություն համարել չարժի։  no Frost–ը համեմատաբար ավելի թանկ է։

Ըստ էներգոխնայման ու անջատված վիճակում սառնությունը պահպանելու ունակության սառնարանները բնութագրվում են A+, A, B, C, ... class–ներով։ А+ն ամենախնայողն է։ Բայց թե ինչ աստիճանի էն էս դասերը իրարից տարբերվում, որ շատ ուշադրություն դարձնես առնելիս չգիտեմ։

Մեկ էլ ասում են սառնարան ընտրելուց պետք է սառնարանն անջատած վիճակում բացես դուռը, եթե տհաճ հոտ է գալիս ներսից, ուրեմն օգտագործված պլաստմասսան որակյալ չի։ Դրա համար տենց սառնարան ծախողները երբեմն միացրած են դնում խանութում, որ հոտը անմիջապես չզգացվի։

Ֆիրմաներից ամենալավը համարվում է  Liebherr–ը։  Liebherr սառնարանները լավն են ինչպես որակի, էնպես էլ մանր–մունր հարմարությունների առումով։ Սովորաբար հետագայում ստանդարտ դարձող նորարարությունները էս ֆիրման է անում։ Բայց գինը մյուս ֆիրմաների համեմատ զգալի բարձր է։ 
Մյուսներից Bosch/Siemens սրանք են լավը համարվում։  Մնացածի դասակարգումը ըստ որակի դժվարանում եմ տալ։

----------

Adriano (06.02.2011), Chilly (03.03.2011), Kita (06.02.2011), Rammstein (06.02.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), V!k (07.02.2011), VisTolog (16.12.2011), Ձայնալար (06.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեր տունը երկու տեսակից էլ կա, բայց եթե ես կոնկրետ մեկի հնարավորություն ունենայի կընտրեի նենց, որ սառնարանը ներքևը լինի`
> 
> 
> Շատ ավելի հարմար է տեղավորման առումով, ավելի կոկիկ, ավելի շատ բան ես խցկում, հետո ինչ-որ ձմեռվա համար բաներ սառացնելու համար էլ ավելի հարմար է դա:
> Գինը ռեալ չէր տերբերվում ինչքան հիշում եմ


Կիտ, վերջը սառնարա՞նը ներքևը, թե՞ սառցարանը  :Think:

----------


## Kita

> Կիտ, վերջը սառնարա՞նը ներքևը, թե՞ սառցարանը


Թոււււււււ :LOL: 
Սառցարանը ներքևը :Jpit: 
Էտ պահին ահավոր շտապում էի գրելուց :Blush:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան ցանկանում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքները այս մոդելի՝Electrolux ENA 34933W(x),մասին, սա էլ նկարներները.





Լրացուցիչ տեղեկություններ ֆունկցիաների մասին կարելի է իմանալ այ ստեղից

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ծիտ ա :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում կարաս ֆորումներն էլ աչքի տակով անցկացնես, օգտագործողները երբեմն գրում են բաներ, որոնք տեխնիկական բնութագրերի մեջ չեն գրվում:

----------

Adriano (03.03.2011)

----------


## Lem

Water Dispenser-ն էլ չի խանգարի:  :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

անձամբ ես խորհուրդեմ տալիս LIEBHERR , ճիշտ է թանկ արժի , բայց դե որակի տեսանկյունից պռոստը սուպեեեեեեեեեեռ, չնայած որ տեխնիկա մի քիչ էլ սենց բախտի բանա,կարողա մարդ բեկո առնի ու ընտիր աշխատի տարիներով, մարդ տա լիբեռ առնի ու մի տարի էլ չվայելի

----------


## Life

Ժող ջան,իսկ կոնկրետ խանութներ կառաջարկեք?որ համ որակ լինի,համ էլ խելամիտ գին

----------

